# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Rcap fusionne des blogs forums et classiques en place

## Anomaly

Bonne nouvelle !

Dsormais la page d'accueil des blogs classiques http://blog.developpez.com/ affiche dsormais les rcaps des deux types de blogs.

La colonne de gauche correspond aux blogs forums, la colonne de droite correspond aux blogs classiques.

Malheureusement cela se limite toujours aux 20 derniers billets.

Bien videmment la rcap spcifique des blogs forums sur http://www.developpez.net/forums/blogs/ reste disponible et permet de parcourir l'ensemble des billets des blogs forums.  :;):

----------

